# pronunciation of true, truth



## ShakespeareLass

שלום רב, 
אני אשמח מאוד לדעת איך כישראלים האנשים הקוראים שאלה זו, מבטאים את השילוב של

 TR

כשהם מבטאים את המילים train, trial, true, truth, trust and so on. 

האם אתם/אתן, מבטאים/מבטאות זאת 
בתור ת או צ?
תודה רבה, אני מאוד אעריך כל תשובה

שבוע טוב לכולם.


----------



## anipo

? מה פתאום צ
.'לא שמעתי אף אחד שיבטא את המילה העברית 'תרועה' בצ 
?'כצ tr אז למה שיבטאו מילים באנגלית עם הצירוף


----------



## Manedwolf

לעברית יש מבטא יותר "קשה" מאנגלית, כך שבהתחלה אנשים שישמעו את הצירוף tr עלולים לבטא אותו כ-תר (hard t + hard r), אבל זה לא בעיה בשבילנו לבטא זאת בדומה לאנגלית אחרי מספר תרגולים קצרים (דרך אגב, ט ו-ת נשמעות אותו הדבר בעברית המודרנית)

יותר קשה לישראלים לבטא את הצירוף th שמבטאים אותו כמו ts


----------



## origumi

tr לא דומה בכלל ל-צ. למה שיבטאו אותו ככה?

לא שמעתי אף אחד שמבטא th כ-ts (הכוונה ל-צ?).  שמעתי אותו כ-ד או כ-ס או כ-ז.


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> tr לא דומה בכלל ל-צ. למה שיבטאו אותו ככה?
> 
> 
> לא שמעתי אף אחד שמבטא th כ-ts (הכוונה ל-צ?).  שמעתי אותו כ-ד או כ-ס או כ-ז.




אולי הוא התכוון ל-צ'. אני בתור דובר אנגלית מלידה מבטא את הצירוף tr כמו צ' ואחריו ר' (אבל הר' האנגלית הבריטית, שהיא שונה מהר' האמריקנית.)
אז כן, עם ה-r אחרי ה-t, ה-t נשמע שונה. זה קורה עם הרבה צלילים בהרבה שפות. 
באנגלית, think לא נהגה /θɪnk/ אלא /θɪŋk/ (כמו thingk), אז האותיות משנות, זו לזו, את הצלילים.​


----------



## Manedwolf

origumi said:


> tr לא דומה בכלל ל-צ. למה שיבטאו אותו ככה?
> 
> לא שמעתי אף אחד שמבטא th כ-ts (הכוונה ל-צ?).  שמעתי אותו כ-ד או כ-ס או כ-ז.


  התכוונתי ל-תס, התבלבלתי.


----------



## ShakespeareLass

לפי השמיעה שלי, כשאמריקאים מבטאים את המילים true or train or truth or train 
הם תמיד מבטאים את זה ב-צ. 
השילוב של th
לא מהווה שום בעיה  בשבילי לעומת השילוב של 
TR.

משום מה אני שומעת את זה בתור צ. 
אז איך בדיוק אתם מבטאים מילה כגון 
True?
אני מעולם לא שמעתי מילה שמתחילה בשילוב הנ"ל כגון ס' או ז'.

האם מישהו מוכן בבקשה לכתוב לי בעברית ובאנגלית לחוד, כיצד הוא מבטא מילה כגון 
true?
כי יש לי קצת קשיים עם הביטוי של מילים כאלה, חשבתי שאולי זה יעזור לי לשמוע איך ישראלים אחרים מסתדרים ומבטאים מילים כאילו. 
תודה רבה מקרב לב לכל העונים.


----------



## airelibre

אני בריטי ואני אומר true ככה, אם אתה יכול לקרוא IPA.:
[t͡ʃɻʷuː]
זה כאילו להגיד  ch'ru, צ'רו​


----------



## orca

אני מנסה להבין למה בכלל אתה רוצה לדעת איך ישראלים מבטאים מילים באנגלית. 
אולי אתה כותב משהו ורוצה לשוות אמינות לטקסט.
בכל אופן, הרבה ישראלים, שמדברים אנגלית במבטא ישראלי, יבטאו את המילים שכתבת ב-ט ולא ב-צ' כמו שיבטאו אותן דוברי אנגלית
יגידו טריין, ויבטאו גם את ה-ר בצורה גרונית ולא רכה כמו שצריך במבטא אנגלי
מקווה שעזרתי


----------

